# Viva Pinata will not complete installation.



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey all!
Having issues with the installation of Viva Pinata:
- installer runs fine until the temp file removal stage where it just locks up,
- MS tech support couldn't get it to install either, blamed it on the fact that my vid card does not meet min sys req's.
- I am running other games that shouldn't run either, with no problems (namely Sins of a Solar Empire, The Orange Box, NWN 2, and Tiger Woods '08).
- I have a DELL Optiplex GX260 (P4 at 2.26 GHz), 2GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (256MB) --the game says it needs 5900 or better, but "Sins..." wants 6600. (No, I haven't tried running Crysis... haha)
- If it helps to know, for audio I have a 12-bit Blaster.

More information:
I tried running the prog from the folder in Program Files and was met with a dx9 .dll error. I installed dx9 from the DVD and that fixed that; now it's asking me to run the program from the Launcher platform, which did not install (I presume it would've been installed after the temp files removal, along with the placing of shorcuts in the Start menu)--and I can't find the .cab for the Launcher install on the DVDs.

Any ideas? :4-dontkno
--æ--


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

<bump>

Problem persists.
--æ


----------

